# Very problematic windscreen contamination causing massive issues.



## dgzilla (Jul 2, 2012)

http://imgur.com/3TnLkJw


My glass looks crystal clear until you wipe some water over it, and then suddenly these marks show up. At night in the rain it's downright dangerous because of the glare and blurriness of the screen. Not sure when this started but my car was in for a service last week and it was washed by the garage.

I've tried vigorously rubbing with window cleaner and microfiber. I've tried isopropyl alcohol again rubbing as hard as I can. I've tried 0000 wire wool. I tried using headlight restorer to polish it away. No change. I bought brand new Bosch Aerotwin blades. Problem persists.

I'm desperate as I have to do a lot of night driving in the rain and it's incredibly problematic.

Anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

A magic eraser and or Autoglym Glass Polish may be worth a go.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Are you sure it on the surface and not within the laminate? 

How old is the car, could be a factory defect?

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgzilla (Jul 2, 2012)

66Rob said:


> A magic eraser and or Autoglym Glass Polish may be worth a go.


 I tried the magic eraser with ISO but I'll try and get some polish and try that.



Sicskate said:


> Are you sure it on the surface and not within the laminate?
> 
> How old is the car, could be a factory defect?


Yes definitely outside because it only shows up when you put a film of water on the outside of the glass. There is something on the outside of the glass.

Car is 2.5 years old. I have only recently noticed this so pretty sure it's not factory.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it the 2 horizontal lines you're talking about?


----------



## dgzilla (Jul 2, 2012)

66Rob said:


> Is it the 2 horizontal lines you're talking about?


sorry the photos are not very good but if you look at the last image those long vertical streaks are the surface contamination I'm talking about. They show up when you wipe the screen with a damp cloth.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Might be worth trying bar keepers friend - powder version made into a thick paste...


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Do you have any Wonder Wipes? Worth a try if you do.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Check the windscreen washer fluid you use, some of them give funny marks.
Rain X can be hit and miss, don’t know if you have any coating on your screen as this can play up.
If you have no luck, try ceriglas and a rayon polishing pad with a machine.


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've used Zaino Z12 Clear View Glass polish to good effect.

More abrasive than AG Glass polish and while it still requires a bit of effort, when worked in using a microfiber pad it does a good job of getting rid of the surface contaminates.


John


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

May be worth asking the garage whether they applied anything to the screen - looks a little like a badly applied coating, or one that got wet while it was curing. I'd say that was unlikely given it was just a courtesy wash, but you never know. Certainly seems like something on the surface that's misbehaving


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Car looks like it is from the VW stable.

I've read on here that VW cars from the last 2 to 3 years do suffer from having some form of contamination on the glass, pre arrival at the dealer.

Try all of the above and claying the glass too.

Jon from Forensic Detailing channel on youtube does a great video on deep cleaning the front screen.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It could be something they topped your washer bottle up with. Run it dry and rinse it out. 

Search for BMW silicone remover on eBay/Amazon, use that to clean the screen. Put 125ml in a litre of hot water and run that through the tank as well.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Carpro Ceriglass on a microfibre with IPA on another microfibre to remove - it'll make short work of that!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Carpro Ceriglass on a microfibre with IPA on another microfibre to remove - it'll make short work of that!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


+1 for that


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> Carpro Ceriglass on a microfibre with IPA on another microfibre to remove - it'll make short work of that!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


This !

Halfords glass cutter is also very good , however sometimes the only thing that will touch it is to use the ceriglass on a polishing pad


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Don’t bother with anything fancy, get yourself the cheapest bottle of hydrochloric acid, read up on the health warnings, wear protection, tape up the rubbers, dilute to 50% and apply with a rag in even circular motions.

This will remove everything on the screen and return it to a clean glass surface. Seal with aquapel or RainX.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Does this car have one of those factory-applied purple/blue type of anti-glare coatings on the windscreen? The only reason I say that is because I had a laptop screen with one of those coatings which failed and it looked VERY similar to what I see on your screen there. 

It does look like something has been spilled on your screen that has cut into it. It doesn't look like residue, particularly if it hasn't come off with what you've already tried. My bet is on some cheapie, acidic product that was spilled and not cleaned up promptly and/or left to dry in the sun or something.

A proper glass polish is likely to be your friend!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it a Seat Ateca by any chance?


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

hi, not quite the same problem but i,ve been trying to remove a mark on my windscreen made when I left the wiper blades at the end of their sweep not long after applying angelwax h2go.tried all the usual clay,panel wipe,glass cleaner and barkeepers friend nothing worked ,then someone lent me some 3m ultrafina se polish.Worked a treat applied by hand with a mf applicator took no more 30 seconds.worth a try if all else fails


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

To all you suggesting a magic eraser I've recently come across hand glass polishing blocks they have a rayon type felt that is great for a deep clean on glass a much more effective than a magic eraser :lol:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33038951558.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.49eb4c4djMfULW

Pair these with something with cerium oxide in it and bingo deeeeeep clean


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

FYI









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Had a similar issue with the wife's new car, tried claying, IPA, glass cleaner, degreaser, magic sponge, glass polish by hand, the pink stuff nothing would shift it, ended up having to machine polish with Autoglym glass polish and a green pad and it still took 3 attempts to shift it, god knows what was on it.


----------

